# Trying out the web space here at MLS



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

It's wintertime... so I'm trying out the web space features and trying to make a web area for my little railroad.

I got a few ideas, but "_I'm all ears"....._ 
Let me know what I can do to improve it?
Cause its too cold out to run trains now.

Here's an example page of what Im trying to do....
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ra...dy/tv.html

I'll welcome all input !

Thanks in advance..
Perry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Well... You asked for it...

The colors are, ummm... difficult on the eyes.

The background is a light pea green and the text of a link that has been taken is an even lighter pea green, resulting in total unreadablility on my screen of any link that has been used once.

Some pages have the menu repeated and others do not. I realize that some pages are not populated at all yet because it the site is still underconstruction, but some pages do have content, yet some have the menu and others do not. Of course, pages that do not have the menu or a link back to the main page can be exited by using the back button on the browser, but it would be best if there was some consistency as to how one navigates from page to page and back to the home page.

Other than that, you have a good start.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input.... It's a work in progress.. I darkend that page and left the link coller alone.. Any better?


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Tell you something I seriously love - it's the P&P Fall Foliage Tour artwork, colors, etc. Outstanding!


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Jack ! ....But I don't know Jack LOL


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe I can make you a banner sort of like that next fall Jack... I'm old... But if i'm still alive sure !


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Perry, 
looks good so far! 
I like your use of a table to put things in the center..I do that too!  
is much nicer than having things smooshed right up against the left edge.. 

I agree with the comments about the color choice of the webpage..might be better with a different color scheme, 
but apart from that, it looks like a great start! 

I really like your CP and D&H power!  
Did you paint and letter those yourself? 
Im from Waverly, NY..as a teenager in the 80's I enjoyed much CP, D&H, Guilford and Susquehanna power rolling through 
town, on the route between Binghamton & Buffalo..I've always been a huge D&H fan.. 
and I have done so many Binghamton railfan trips, that I practically consider CP a native railroad!  
(well..I guess by this point..it is!) 
nice job on those locomotives.. 

Scot


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input *Scot* & *Semper Vaparo*. I managed to loose all that green and set up some lighter colors. Some of the sections will have to remain incomplete till April or May when I can get outdoors again. Yup *Scot*.. CP Rail owns the old D&H mainline between Albany & Montreal now. CP still has some GP-38s in the D&H paint, but hardly ever see them anymore.


Here's that link again, Check and see if its any better ?
*[url]http://1stclass.mylargescal...l*[/url]

Thanks again
Perry


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Perry, 
that looks better! the more neutral colors are easier on the eyes.. 

your page has a nice feature that I simply have never gotten around to yet.. 
(and my main MLS page is nearly 10 years old!) 
your consistant menu on each page is a great feature..makes clicking from one page to the next very easy.. 
all my webpages are lacking that.. 

looking good! 
Scot


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Thanks @ Scot*. I forgot to answer you earlier, that the D&H & CP Rail are both stock locos as they come from the USA Trains box.. I didn't paint anything but the grab rails (yellow) on the D&H GP-38. Both locos feature Phoenix sound.

Have fun;
Perry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting to be very nice! I like the selection of YouTube videos... especially like the one chasing that snake in the tunnels... yeesh, big snake!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Perry, 

I really like your site, especially the project videos! Great to actually *see* how a car is disassembled and what you can pry off and what you best leave where it is . I also appreciate the credit you gave me for my builders log here on MLS, that was very nice of you. I picked up the SuperClean tip here in the forums on MLS (having seen it mentioned by both Stan Cedarleaf and Kevin Strong). I hope it works for you, guess I'll have to wait for Chapter 2 to find out! 

Great site! 

Very best regards, 
TJ Lee


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey @ tj-lee Thanks for posting that great advice.. Your super solvent will be featured in Chapter 2 ...to be posted by next Tuesday. But, I gotta' warn ya'... there's a twist in the Chapter that only I know about.. Ha ha ha... Stay Tuned !







and thanks again.
Perry
"The Guy With No Fingerprints"


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By railcandy on 27 Jan 2011 02:52 PM 
It's wintertime... so I'm trying out the web space features and trying to make a web area for my little railroad.

I got a few ideas, but "_I'm all ears"....._ 
Let me know what I can do to improve it?
Cause its too cold out to run trains now.

Here's an example page of what Im trying to do....
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ra...dy/tv.html

I'll welcome all input !

Thanks in advance..
Perry

...................................................................................................

That looks great... Course the guy talking and running the trains on the U-tube video you have up is myself and Joel.. It took us about a yr. to get that build and the right grades on the layout that goes around his yard four time..YOu can see he loves Western Pacific trains. Sure was a shock to see it up on here.. 
Your pages look great, keep up the nice work.. Noel


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Yup @ **noelw* I've been seeing your stuff up on youtube, and livestream.com.. you're a busy guy too.. Thanks for the complement and keep posting & casting. Real nice layout there too..!


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Sunday Morning* - Added, 1 new page featuring the PBS rail program "*Tracks Ahead*". Hi-Def available. I have 3 years of these so will change the years every day. there are 12 - 13 programs per/year. I do know that I really enjoy these shows cause we dont get it on our PBS station here.

link: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ra...Ahead.html

Just thought I'd keep you up to date on my little MLS webspace adventure.

Perry


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm still lookin' for input & criticism on what I've done here with the web-space. Any and all suggestions or rants recieved with a smile







You may now click on my layout banner below to access what I've been putting together here on 1stclass.mylargescale.com .

Just waiting for winter to end:
Perry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I note the link you have supplied here is not the root/home/menu page of the site. That is a bit confusing to come in to a site kind of like using the side door and missing the main entrance that should introduce the site. 

You should also be mindful of posting copyrighted material.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Semper... not violating copyrights by serves, but I sure will check that linking prob... be back with ya' soon.. thanks again


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

@ Semper Vaporo I'm not seeing that linking prob yet.? Are you refering to the link on the first post ? I've today been mostly linking thru that banner at the bottom of my post via the banner at the bottom to my web-space front page? I did do one post early this morning linking to a MPT page with-in the web-space ? Trying to figure this out ??? lemme' know

Thanks in advance
Perry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By railcandy on 29 Jan 2011 03:45 PM 
@ Semper Vaporo I'm not seeing that linking prob yet.? Are you refering to the link on the first post ? I've today been mostly linking thru that banner at the bottom of my post via the banner at the bottom to my web-space front page? I did do one post early this morning linking to a MPT page with-in the web-space ? Trying to figure this out ??? lemme' know

Thanks in advance
Perry


If I click on the link you provided in the opening post of this thread (and again at 3:54 yesterday in a reply) I get a page labeled at the top as "RailCandy TV". If I then click on the word "MENU" on the left I get a different page which to me looks more like the main entry page for the site. I suppose you just gave a link to a specific page of your site as a "try it out" link in the posting. I have not been returning to your site using the link in your sig, but using the link you provided in the text of your postings. It was just odd to not be returned to what I perceived as the entryway to the site when I clicked MENU after wandering around the site. My fault for assumming you would post a link to the front door as the introduction to the site.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Hey back @ **Semper Vaporo* Ya' okay, I see what you're talking about... you mean the post at the top of this thread, right ? Ya' you're right, I did link to a page with-in the web=space... sorry.. I'm kinda' new here.., I'll try to just link to the first page and let people who want, find their way to anything else there.. good point ! THNX !


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, the "index" page should be the main page..
and you can even share the link without adding "index" at the rear, like this:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railcandy/railcandy


(urrr..I cant get the link to work..ignore everything after railcandy/railcandy)

(but "index" is the ONLY page that will work for..for every other "sub page" you need the complete URL)


hmmm..it also looks like you have a subdirectory you dont really need..
you have a folder called "railcandy" at your main level, *then* everything for the webpage is inside that folder..
unless you want that folder for a specific reason, you could move everything up to the main level,
then the link to your webpage would be simply:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railcandy


(as long as your index file is in that "top level" directory) 


nothing wrong with having that folder..if you want it for organizational purposes..
but I see you have nothing at all in the main directory, so I thought the extra folder might be redundant.. 




Scot


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Yes @ Scot* , Thats true, The first time signed into the webspace to upload an image I just got a page that said add folder or directory.. so I added one and your right, I ended up with a path of double folders. I don't mind this, but it would sure limit type ins... 

I'll throw a landing page in there and see if that helps ? 

Try it now as the type in .... see if this helps ?








then I'll just leave the rest of the content where it is and have a little fun too..

Thanks

Perry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Perry, 

Just took a look at Chapter Two. Glad the Super Clean worked for you! Guess the time difference was due to decals versus screen printing. Also, I applied and shaped the cotton dry, then using an eyedropper soaked it so I had a LOT of degreaser right on the lettering and graphics. Don't know if that would have made a difference or not. 

Hope your fingerprints grow back . Can't wait for channel er, Chapter 3. 

Very best regards, 
TJ


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks *@ **tj-lee* . Yup.. when I gave the de-greaser 4-5 hours on the screen print It just rinsed the lettering right off.. It was amazing.. I got so excited ! No more sanding before painting on the Bachmann cars. It was worth the 5 hours & the 12 pack ! I'm not sure how Super Clean would affect USAT or Aristocraft rolling stock, so I'll wait till I have a busted car, that really needs to go out to the side of the road on Wednesday.

I just wanna' say thanks for your builders blog post.. Now its on to the masking & primer job.. Hope to have that _Channel_







or (Humm) Chapter online by "Tax Day".

Have fun;
Perry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Perry, 

I'd like to post about your how-to videos and post a link, with your permission of course. 

What say you? 


Best, 
TJ Lee


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Back @ tj-lee . Shur TJ Post it anywhere ya' wish You have my permission. 

Just remember the whole darn series of 3 chapters runs well over an hour..? 

Have fun; 

Perry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Perry, 

Thanks. Post this a while back when I did not hear from you. 

http://tjstrains.com/898/how-to-videos-on-youtube-com/ 

Best, 
TJ


----------

